# Cumming Inside Your Partner



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

dagnytaggart said:


> I've never fucked without a condom. To me, that's the ultimate ultimate trust that he's 100% clean, he's 100% faithful, and I'm 100% infertile (at the moment).


Lol. I don't have sex unless those conditions are met anyway.

If I think there is a possibility you're only 60% faithful or 50% clean, you ain't getting sex with or without a condom.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I don't have sex unless those conditions are met anyway.
> 
> If I think there is a possibility you're only 60% faithful or 50% clean, you ain't getting sex with or without a condom.


Being clean is a must, but faithfulness isn't an issue with FWBs.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL I just read a blog where a man was speculating that it's safer to cum inside women who are financially better off than himself.

He posted

SAFE











UNSAFE










I found this hilarious (a little off-topic but not quite) because I'm more like the second woman.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

it often sends the girl into orgasm, im sure someone has said that already


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a huge fan. Doing it while fertile was the most satisfying feeling I've had, sexually speaking.


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

Senter said:


> yes definitely. I feel a strong urge to do so often and I have no idea why. It's almost like a draw to be one with the person. I suppose it's because when i love someone and am so sexually attracted to them there is a draw to be one with them and this is what draws me to be inside of them in the first place and then to cum inside of them is almost like the same thing... the draw is to almost fuse with the person and I can definitely see how that might be a biological and genetic type of thing. Because I think the draw to fuse with a person is very much in accordance with what a child is... a fusing of both of you.


 i love how you also think this.

i described an, ah, moment i had as "like two pieces of differently-coloured plasticine being smushed together." 

it's the closeness, it's powerful. there's something insinctive about it - almost like it's a magnetism you can't fight, nor do you want to. you want to feel their skin pressed hard against yours. you want to feel them spasm and heave. the less space keeping you apart, the better...

as for cumming inside... from a female's perspective, again, i want him as deep in me as possible. i want to own his orgasm.

intimacy has a lot to do with it, yes.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

It makes the sex 100000% better when he finishes inside of me.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

All this talk about cumming..... I need a cold shower. :sad:

Guess I may as well answer while I'm here. Much rather have my partner cum inside me. But, biologically speaking it would be inadvisable since I'm not on the pill and don't want any more children. 

Still enjoy sex with a condom but there is a distinct difference and feel to it without one. Damn! I sure miss those days. :frustrating:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

n2freedom said:


> All this talk about cumming..... I need a cold shower. :sad:
> 
> Guess I may as well answer while I'm here. Much rather have my partner cum inside me. But, biologically speaking it would be inadvisable since I'm not on the pill and don't want any more children.
> 
> Still enjoy sex with a condom but there is a distinct difference and feel to it without one. Damn! I sure miss those days. :frustrating:


 Go for guys who are fixed, yo. There are_ plenty_ of them and it's awesome. Also, I have a 3 year bc rod implanted in my arm. But I also don't do FWB.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

pinkrasputin said:


> Go for guys who are fixed, yo. There are_ plenty_ of them and it's awesome. Also, I have a 3 year bc rod implanted in my arm. But I also don't do FWB.


Or an IUD. I have paragard which lasts five years. We can have all the condom free sex we want!


----------



## Remington (Feb 11, 2012)

The last time I came inside a woman was with my ex gf. I got her pregnant, and it didn't end well. I haven't had sex without a condom ever since.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

In societies without readily available birth control, people have been doing that forever. They just pull out at the last moment.
I enjoy sex without the condom, as long as the guy knows when to pull out. And so far, guys have been pretty good about it. 
But I do admit I get terribly paranoid since I'm not on BC.


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I only go for this when I'm in a committed relationship, but I find it very erotic. I love the feeling, psychologically and physically, of my partner having an orgasm inside my body with nothing between us. I also like the feeling of cum dripping out of me afterwards. For me it has nothing to do with a biological drive, I have no desire whatsoever to have children, it's more about the psychological connection with the other person.


----------



## dann (Feb 11, 2012)

yes. i love blowing my load inside girls. it's hot and sometimes I feel like i kinda want to impregnate them.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I like it but I haven't done it very often because my partner feels safer always using condoms and I'm not on birth control - and kids are a few years away. To be honest, I'm not sure I've even done it with my current partner - most likely not. But it is something that's crossed my mind from time to time and something I'm looking forward to when we actually do start trying for kids. I agree with folks who've said it's very erotic and bonding - it's a very sexy connection.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Eh, it's possible that I have been going without sex for long enough that I'd rather have the act than quible over that detail. Perhaps I'll have a different view if I ever get to experience it again.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Its natural for people to like it considering it is the process by which we create children. 

Though I don't take birth control. I tried once and determined it wasn't natural to tamper with my hormones. I did allow my bf to ejaculate into me during that trial run, but up until I'm ready to have kids and thus get "fixed" I'm not having sex without a condom. Period.

Edit:

I will add that I like the way sex feel without a condom. But I haven't been ejaculated into enough, to "enjoy" it.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

What's on the menue tonight honey? Creampie!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

It's the most natural thing.
I don't like being cummed *on*. So if we're not using a condom, then that's what'll likely happen.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> What's on the menue tonight honey? Creampie!:crazy::crazy:


IMO, it's only a creampie if he eats it.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Kingsley88 said:


> The last time I came inside a woman was with my ex gf. I got her pregnant, and it didn't end well. I haven't had sex without a condom ever since.


This is why I've never had sex without a condom. Condoms are not 100% effective, and neither is birth control. But the odds of *both* failing simultaneously are greater than the odds of either one failing by itself.

And I don't believe in contraception being solely the woman's responsibility anyway. If neither me nor my partner is ready for/desire children at the particular point in time we're being physically intimate, then it is the responsibility of *both of us* to take the proper precautionary measures to prevent pregnancy, not just hers. That goes back to shifting responsibility to the woman.

(And my sister deliberately *stopped* taking birth control with her boyfriend because she wanted children and he didn't, but didn't tell him that she had stopped taking birth control. Which is totally *not* cool at all, but reinforces my point that it's the responsibility of both parties. If you're a man, you really have no way of knowing outside her word that she's taking birth control, which I suppose is okay if you're both open and honest, but in the case of people like my sister—who do exist, which is why I'm able to relay this story in the first place, you'd better be doing your part to prevent an unwanted pregnancy. I don't really see how I would have grounds to complain if an unwanted pregnancy occurred when I didn't do my part to prevent it.)


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with the marking territory remarks. It's like peeing my name into the snow, only instead of snow, it's a vagina, and instead of pee, it's semen. It's a horrible analogy brought to you by my inebriation, but it's the same idea, I think.


----------



## imaginelovecreate (May 19, 2011)

For me, it's a spiritual thing. I want to be one, and for that one moment, his most vulnerable moment is free to be enjoyed inside me. I am part of that moment.

Isn't it an amazing thing, the idea of someone being inside you? Sometimes it baffles me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Master Mind said:


> This is why I've never had sex without a condom. Condoms are not 100% effective, and neither is birth control. But the odds of *both* failing simultaneously are greater than the odds of either one failing by itself.
> 
> And I don't believe in contraception being solely the woman's responsibility anyway. If neither me nor my partner is ready for/desire children at the particular point in time we're being physically intimate, then it is the responsibility of *both of us* to take the proper precautionary measures to prevent pregnancy, not just hers. That goes back to shifting responsibility to the woman.
> 
> (And my sister deliberately *stopped* taking birth control with her boyfriend because she wanted children and he didn't, but didn't tell him that she had stopped taking birth control. Which is totally *not* cool at all, but reinforces my point that it's the responsibility of both parties. If you're a man, you really have no way of knowing outside her word that she's taking birth control, which I suppose is okay if you're both open and honest, but in the case of people like my sister—who do exist, which is why I'm able to relay this story in the first place, you'd better be doing your part to prevent an unwanted pregnancy. I don't really see how I would have grounds to complain if an unwanted pregnancy occurred when I didn't do my part to prevent it.)


This is gross. Forcing a person into parenthood is basically the equivelant of forcing someone into sex. No excuses. Disgusting.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

The marking my territory aspect I can connect with. I would only do so if I am emotionally attached. I would make sure she knew my emotional and psychological intent each time I finished.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This is gross. Forcing a person into parenthood is basically the equivelant of forcing someone into sex. No excuses. Disgusting.


The only way you can force someone into parenthood is to either rape them or to secretly collect their semen from the used condom or tissue in the trash.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

fourtines said:


> The only way you can force someone into parenthood is to either rape them or to secretly collect their semen from the used condom or tissue in the trash.


 Or tell them you're on the pill when you're not.

I would hate for a guy to lie to me and tell me he's had a vasectomy when he hasn't. Filthy.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Damnit. I clicked on this thinking you ladies would send me into bliss.

And instead its just a real conversation.

NOT COOL


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Or tell them you're on the pill when you're not.
> 
> I would hate for a guy to lie to me and tell me he's had a vasectomy when he hasn't. Filthy.


When you have sex you're always taking a risk. I would hate for someone to lie to me too, but on the other hand, I know that putting the penis in the vagina makes babies.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

fourtines said:


> When you have sex you're always taking a risk. I would hate for someone to lie to me too, but on the other hand, I know that putting the penis in the vagina makes babies.


Yes, but at the same time, this is a lie with far-reaching consequences, not least of which being the fact that it's a very manipulative way to keep someone tied to you, assuming they're the type to stick around after that. Tricking someone into taking on a huge responsibility, like raising a child, for your own desires would be selfish, and I, for one, would be furious if that happened to me.

It's one thing if I had sex with someone, knowing they weren't on birth control, and ended up getting her pregnant. It's quite another to be forced into taking on a life-altering responsibility by someone irresponsible enough to play around with the life of a child in that way.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> Yes, but at the same time, this is a lie with far-reaching consequences, not least of which being the fact that it's a very manipulative way to keep someone tied to you, assuming they're the type to stick around after that. Tricking someone into taking on a huge responsibility, like raising a child, for your own desires would be selfish, and I, for one, would be furious if that happened to me.
> 
> It's one thing if I had sex with someone, knowing they weren't on birth control, and ended up getting her pregnant. It's quite another to be forced into taking on a life-altering responsibility by someone irresponsible enough to play around with the life of a child in that way.


Then wear a condom. 

I'm not arguing the morality of what the lying person is doing, I'm not even necessarily disagreeing; however, ultimately people know what the consequences of sex are when they do it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

fourtines said:


> When you have sex you're always taking a risk. I would hate for someone to lie to me too, but on the other hand, I know that putting the penis in the vagina makes babies.


I was just mugged. I'm sure there are people out there who want to judge/blame me for walking home without pepper spray or the fact that I chose to walk home alone. 

Victims are victims and predatory assholes are predatory assholes. We can compensate for them all we like. But getting entangled by their snare doesn't mean we're stupid. It just means they are vile. Shame on _them_.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I was just mugged. I'm sure there are people out there who want to judge/blame me for walking home without pepper spray or the fact that I chose to walk home alone.
> 
> Victims are victims and predatory assholes are predatory assholes. We can compensate for them all we like. But getting entangled by their snare doesn't mean we're stupid. It just means they are vile. Shame on _them_.


I am very sorry to hear that, and I agree with you whole-heartedly on this subject when it concerns muggers, rapists, murderers, and abusive partners or other abusive family members/friends. 

To some extent I even agree with you about the person who lies to entrap a person into parenthood. However, in that particular situation of two mutually consenting adults of at least average intelligence, I still believe that the responsibility ultimately lies with both partners. 

It is just my opinion.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

fourtines said:


> I am very sorry to hear that, and I agree with you whole-heartedly on this subject when it concerns muggers, rapists, murderers, and abusive partners or other abusive family members/friends.
> 
> To some extent I even agree with you about the person who lies to entrap a person into parenthood. However, in that particular situation of two mutually consenting adults of at least average intelligence, I still believe that the responsibility ultimately lies with both partners.
> 
> It is just my opinion.


I agree that sex is between consenting adults of average intelligence. Why then isn't the decision for parenthood also between two consenting adults?

Sexual intercourse is at the very least between two people. Parenthood, at the very least, immediately involves three.

Relationships often exist upon trust. If one person says "I will stay true to you and committed", no one questions their intentions. If they break this vow, it is obvious they are a cheat. But if someone were to say "I'm on the pill" yet isn't, that is the fault of the other? This makes no sense to me.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I agree that sex is between consenting adults of average intelligence. Why then isn't the decision for parenthood also between two consenting adults?


It is. He has the option of a condom.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> It is. He has the option of a condom.


 He has the option of using a condom, but the woman is explicitly telling him that a condom isn't necessary, because she's on birth control. Saying "hey, I'm on the pill, you can cum inside me" and later going "Psych! By the way, devote all your resources, freedom, and drop any plans you may or may not have for the future for my sake" deserves nothing less than a giant "fuck you". Anyone callous and narcissistic enough to use the life of their own child to manipulate someone into feeding their selfish wish should have that child taken from them, as they clearly will be a terrible parent.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

fourtines said:


> The only way you can force someone into parenthood is to either rape them or to secretly collect their semen from the used condom or tissue in the trash.





fourtines said:


> When you have sex you're always taking a risk. I would hate for someone to lie to me too, but on the other hand, I know that putting the penis in the vagina makes babies.





fourtines said:


> ...however, ultimately people know what the consequences of sex are when they do it.


I disagree with this sentiment. Condoms typically result in pregnancy 10%-18% of the time, according to Wikipedia, and when used perfectly, result in pregancy 2% of the time. Birth control pills have typical pregnancy rate 2%-8% and a perfect use pregnancy rate of 0.3%. So, if we're generous with the percentages, combining a condom and a birth control pill and then having sex will result in pregnancy 1.44% of the time... and that's if you're being really lax and terrible, forgetting to take your pills, not putting condoms on correctly, etc. If you use them well and responsibly, then pregnancy results 0.2% of the time, and if you use them perfectly, pregnancy results 0.006% of the time. That's once for every 16,667 times you have sex.

My point is, at some stage, you can reasonably expect to have sex without becoming pregnant. And we are _there._ So, the argument that "sex=babies so don't have sex if you don't want babies" is about as relevant as saying "car accidents kill people so if you don't want to die don't ever drive a car."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

geekofalltrades said:


> I disagree with this sentiment. Condoms typically result in pregnancy 10%-18% of the time, according to Wikipedia, and when used perfectly, result in pregancy 2% of the time. Birth control pills have typical pregnancy rate 2%-8% and a perfect use pregnancy rate of 0.3%. So, if we're generous with the percentages, combining a condom and a birth control pill and then having sex will result in pregnancy 1.44% of the time... and that's if you're being really lax and terrible, forgetting to take your pills, not putting condoms on correctly, etc. If you use them well and responsibly, then pregnancy results 0.2% of the time, and if you use them perfectly, pregnancy results 0.006% of the time. That's once for every 16,667 times you have sex.
> 
> My point is, at some stage, you can reasonably expect to have sex without becoming pregnant. And we are _there._ So, the argument that "sex=babies so don't have sex if you don't want babies" is about as relevant as saying "car accidents kill people so if you don't want to die don't ever drive a car."


That's only if you're using a condom and birth control both, man, which was my point about the guy also being responsible, etc. 

I never said don't have sex if you don't want babies, but I did point out that you know what you're getting yourself into potentially. The thread is called "cumming inside your partner" not "pulling out" or "using condoms to back up the pill." ;p


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

fourtines said:


> The only way you can force someone into parenthood is to either rape them or to secretly collect their semen from the used condom or tissue in the trash.


And child support female applicants needn't apply in these cases XD


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The mere title of this thread turns me on. 

So much more thought and throb provoking than "Ejaculating inside your partner". Thank you. I'm constantly turned because this title frequently pops up in my Subscribed Threads box. Let's keep it moving. :laughing:


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

You know, I sometimes think about this topic/thread when I'm driving...what does this say about me? Geez. 
I am such a perv. Oh well.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

Semen's texture is reminiscent of snot.

The visual of somebody sneezing inside my vagina is the image that comes to mind here.

I don't have much a drive anyway, so I can't really say the urge is really there for me to want this to happen.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

End of Hypnosis said:


> Semen's texture is reminiscent of snot.
> 
> The visual of somebody sneezing inside my vagina is the image that comes to mind here.
> 
> I don't have much a drive anyway, so I can't really say the urge is really there for me to want this to happen.


I rather them 'sneeze' in there than on my body. . . and definitely not on my face.

I'm all for sneezing in a condom though.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

_Only _if my partner wants it. There's no "connection" or "bonding" or any of that crap of it's even remotely forced, or something that my partner's been "talked into" ... None of that matters when you know that there's even a shed of doubt - or that it requires even the least bit of convincing. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

twoofthree said:


> I rather them 'sneeze' in there than on my body. . . and definitely not on my face.
> 
> I'm all for sneezing in a condom though.


This reminds me of taking a condom and filling it with as much water as I can.

Run-of-the-mill water balloons can't compare.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm assuming we are talking about a man cumming in a woman's vagina? Especially since you talked about pregnancy. Well I've only done that twice, it was nice but can't say it was anywhere near "marking territory" but it was nice to just release, almost like climaxing in the shower, or walking through the house naked for some (you're just free). As far as cumming inside my partner somewhere else (mouth to be specific), well that was actually mentally difficult for me and took a lot of working up to, for me to do it. 

I would say it probably doesn't make one feel more connected. I don't know the woman I loved I never came in her vagina but the first girl I was with who ended up being a fling I did, go figure...lol.


----------



## QuirkyCouple (Oct 5, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Is this a natural thing to want? Is it an innate biological drive, or is it a fetish?...
> Is there some kind of subconscious drive toward reproduction/pregnancy? Is it like marking your territory?


Hello fourtines,

Interesting thread! As far as biological drive versus fetish; "both". I hadn't previously been into "fluids" (_as in visually, for example, the emphasis in porno's ["pop shots, and internal (shots?)"]_) in my early twenties - I actually found it unappealing. Suddenly, mid 20's, it sorta' "kicked in" (I actually now prefer porno's with tangible proof of "mission accomplished" [biologically speaking])... So, I think it's a "biological imperative", that drives a perceived fetish. However, it's probably not really a fetish, so much as a dismissal of cognitive censorship on a hardwired, male biological instinct.

There is actually research covering quite a bit of this (Evolutionary Biology/Evolutionary Psychology); there are a number of interesting tangents you'll probably be intrigued to explore as well. Wiki (or Google) the term "sperm competition"; it's eye-opening!

_*P.S. - Sorry for the euphemisms; I'm not shy myself, just trying to be judicious in my verbiage for the benefit of other readers...

P.P.S. - Just added this; in a manner of speaking, yes, I think some of the appeal to men is "territorial", although this notion is again "hardwired", not something most men would even realize they perceive...
*_


----------



## QuirkyCouple (Oct 5, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> You know, I sometimes think about this topic/thread when I'm driving...what does this say about me? Geez.
> I am such a perv. Oh well.


Hello SillaSY,

It "says" that you're a normal woman, with the confidence not to suppress desires and thoughts that are natural for you to feel and have. The world could use more women that feel free to know their sexuality - I can't speak for all men, but I think that generally this appeals to many of us...

We (men) have "weird" notions too, and it's nice to know that we're not alone... Sex should be fun!


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

QuirkyCouple said:


> Hello SillaSY,
> 
> It "says" that you're a normal woman, with the confidence not to suppress desires and thoughts that are natural for you to feel and have. The world could use more women that feel free to know their sexuality - I can't speak for all men, but I think that generally this appeals to many of us...
> 
> We (men) have "weird" notions too, and it's nice to know that we're not alone... Sex should be fun!


Thank you most kindly. 
(Yes, I clicked the 'thank' button to thank your post, but I thought it necessary to thank you again, more personally.)


----------



## QuirkyCouple (Oct 5, 2011)

SillaSY said:


> Thank you most kindly.
> (Yes, I clicked the 'thank' button to thank your post, but I thought it necessary to thank you again, more personally.)


Hello SillaSY,

I appreciate the 'double-thanks', but honestly, your candor is 'thank you' enough! I should clarify the last part of my post:
_*
"...The world could use more women that feel free to know their sexuality - I can't speak for all men, but I think that generally this appeals to many of us..."*_

That refers generally to open expression of sexual desires by women (whatever their particular desires may be), not specifically to the topic of this thread ("baby-makin', make-believe").


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't have any science to bring to the table but for me there is far more bonding when I cum inside that out. It feels far more intimate and like we have less barriers between us. Also friction after cumming can be uncomfortable, but vaginal pressure or squeezing feels quite good and helps keep the good feelings lingering. 

I'm not sure how I would feel about it in a very loose relationship however. My experience was in a marriage and in general the sex sucked. Well she didn't suck, but that's a different topic.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DMack said:


> I don't have any science to bring to the table but for me there is far more bonding when I cum inside that out. It feels far more intimate and like we have less barriers between us. Also friction after cumming can be uncomfortable, but vaginal pressure or squeezing feels quite good and helps keep the good feelings lingering.
> 
> I'm not sure how I would feel about it in a very loose relationship however. *My experience was in a marriage and in general the sex sucked. Well she didn't suck, but that's a different topic.*


*rimshot*

The closest thing you'll have to a person sitting behind you with a drum set.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm 45 and my male partner is 47.My male FWB is 52.So having babies is something that we have all already done with previous partners.My male partner has had a vasectomy ,but is unsure if it has held up over the years.My male FWB has not had a vasectomy,so I am on the pill to be on the safe side,but I know it's not foolproof.It also helps regulate my periods and they are now a lot lighter and don't last as long.I do like my male partners to come inside me as it does cement that connection,and I like that a part of them is left behind.But I don't want any more children and would not hesitate to have an abortion if I became pregnant,as I know that my male partners also do not want the responsibility of parenthood at this stage of their lives.


----------



## JohnGalt (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had exes that loved me cumming inside them and others that never felt safe without a condom. I used to always opt for protection, but I did enjoy the sensation when I finally tried it. Personally, I like the feel of a vagina without the latex in between but I don't really care where I cum.


----------



## QuirkyCouple (Oct 5, 2011)

*I kid because I love...*

======================================================================
*:: Original Post (Unaltered) ::*
======================================================================
How on _*Earth*_ did I miss this... Hokahey, you are a *goldmine*. I'm seriously considering using your first quote in my signature, (attributed to you of course):


Hokahey said:


> *I'm assuming we are talking about a man cumming in a woman's vagina? Especially since you talked about pregnancy.*


Is that what is being discussed? Gross! I though this was female semen --> male vagina ("mangina"?). In that case, I take back everything I said... You folks are all *sick*... In retrospect however, I should have known better, considering the pregancy thing being mentioned...



> ...almost like climaxing in the shower, or walking through the house naked for some (you're just free).


Note to future house guests of Hokahey; you will be treated to Hokahey in all his naked glory, as he walks about the house "free". There is no charge for this amenity. However, it is highly advisable that you wear flip-flops in the shower, and avoid touching horizontal surfaces. That's _*not*_ conditioner you just placed your hand in...



> As far as cumming inside my partner somewhere else (mouth to be specific), well that was actually mentally difficult for me and took a lot of working up to, for me to do it.


[However, he would go on to note he experienced no mental difficulties making depositions in other, non-oral cavities (ear and nasal canals, lacrimal ducts, and yes, "the butt" - thus completing the Big 5 "somewhere else's"). The physicality of said acts however, was another matter, and required meticulous calculation with respect to orifice dimensions, and elasticity of the affected tissue]

I do not LOL, but I _*actually laughed out loud*_... You made my night...

(...and no worries, I'll find a quote that encompasses a more global representation of my wordviews)
======================================================================
======================================================================
*:: Private Message ::*
======================================================================


QuirkyCouple said:


> *(Title: My Post Was Intended As A Joke; I Can Edit...)*
> Hello Hokahey,
> 
> My apologies you were hurt by the contents, but did you see the title? I was having fun by _*intentionally*_ taking some choice phrases out of context (like radio sound bites). It was intended to evoke laughs together _*with you, not at you*_... I've written plenty that could be isolated out of context to humorous effect. Have a go at it if you like, I won't retaliate or even take a defensive position. Roast me.
> ...


======================================================================
======================================================================
*:: Edit Log ::*
======================================================================

_Update: 2012-03-19 @~3:00AM, Post Text changed to: ["Jokes" was here, apparently not good ones - the responder should remove his post as it quotes my own]
Update: 2012-03-19 @04:04AM, Private Message (text above)
Update: 2012-03-19 @4:40PM: The limit of my good will and patience is being tested... __(I removed my post; respondent chose to keep his own intact, out of context)_
_ Update: 2012-03-19 @10:59PM: Olive branch extended via P.M. No response... his post is left intact. As you wish..._
*
Note(s): let's hope new posts are not created to further derail this thread; apologies to the originator of the thread and spirited participants...*
======================================================================


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

QuirkyCouple said:


> Is that what is being discussed? Gross! I though this was female semen --> male vagina ("mangina"?). In that case, I take back everything I said... You folks are all *sick*... In retrospect however, I should have known better, considering the pregancy thing being mentioned...


Saying something as open to interpretation as "cumming inside your partner" needed questioning for the details of the thread. Cumming inside your partner could have simply meant inside the mouth, etc. 



> Note to future house guests of *Hokahey*; you will be treated to Hokahey in all his naked glory, as he walks about the house "free". There is no charge for this amenity. However, it is highly advisable that you wear flip-flops in the shower, and avoid touching horizontal surfaces. That's _*not*_ conditioner you just placed your hand in...


I will bold the part of the sentence you choose not to see.



> or walking through the house naked *for some* (you're just free).


This actually implies others as I don't do this. I have heard many people who actually walk around in their house nude to say they just feel free, so I used that example as comparison. 



> _[*However, he would go on to note* he experienced no mental difficulties making depositions in other, non-oral cavities (ear and nasal canals, lacrimal ducts, and yes, "the butt" - thus completing the Big 5 "somewhere else's"). The physicality of said acts however, was another matter, and required meticulous calculation with respect to orifice dimensions, and elasticity of the affected tissue]_


Seriously are we in the mindset of being a child or something? Grow up.



> (...and no worries, I'll find a quote that encompasses a more global representation of my wordviews)


Find your maturity while you're at it.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

The idea would be very appealing if I weren't allergic to semen :shocked:


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

knittigan said:


> The idea would be very appealing if I weren't allergic to semen :shocked:


 Say Whaaaaa? :O


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

laney said:


> Say Whaaaaa? :O


That was somewhat hyperbolic, as I don't think that I'm actually full on allergic so much as I am just incredibly sensitive to it. Like I'm talking nausea and vomiting if I swallow and it feels like someone is pouring acid in my cooch if it gets inside me. But it is a legit thing:



> In rare cases, people have been known to experience allergic reactions to seminal fluids, known as human seminal plasma hypersensitivity. Symptoms can be either localized or systemic, and may include vaginal itching, redness, swelling, or blisters within 30 minutes of contact. They may also include generalized itching, hives, and even difficulty breathing.
> 
> One way to test for human seminal plasma sensitivity is to use a condom during intercourse. If symptoms dissipate with the use of a condom, it is possible that a sensitivity to semen is present. Mild cases of semen allergy can often be overcome by repeated exposure to seminal fluid. In more severe cases, it is important to seek the advice of a physician, particularly in the event that a couple is trying to conceive, in which case, artificial insemination may be indicated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm intrigued. I wonder what component of semen it is that you react to.


----------

